# Gas tank leak / fix..?



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a Craftsman 26" with a Tecumseh 5 1/2 h.p. OHV engine. The gas tank is leaking at the seam as seen in the picture. Almost seems like its a 2 piece tank. Has anyone ran into this for a fix bar from finding a new tank.? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

P.S. Im trying to a get pictures up but something is going on.

Bill


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm trying to load more than one picture but maybe not letting me..


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

So it's at least 10 years old, based on tecumseh engine. Fixable, maybe. I honestly dont like any patches to fuel systems. Have seen a few mowers burn up after " homeowner" repairs. Hostle environments for outdoor equipment, heat, vibration, and highly flammable fuel.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> So it's at least 10 years old, based on tecumseh engine. Fixable, maybe. I honestly dont like any patches to fuel systems. Have seen a few mowers burn up after " homeowner" repairs. Hostle environments for outdoor equipment, heat, vibration, and highly flammable fuel.


I know what you're saying. 
Going to keep my eye open for a used one. In the meantime I'm going to try to repair. No idea what I'm going to do yet. Again it seems as though its a 2 piece tank which is rather strange to me..?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I repaired a leak on the tank of my riding mower using a 2-part epoxy product specifically for fuel tanks. I found it in the automotive dept. A single fix 10+ years ago and no problems since that time.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

could look into plastic welding. might be able to seal of the leak that way. otherwise i would say the only other option would be to build mounts for another gas tank


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm definitely going to keep my eyes open for a used one . Going to try silicone and see if that suits me. Idk .They're around just not when you want one..👍
Mounting a different tank would be tough the way this engine is configured. And would look a little ugly.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You might try something like this: Fiberglass, Plastic Repair or some other plastic solvent. Something that was soften the plastic so it could mesh together again. Having not tried this, I don't know if it will work or not, so I'm saying check it out first.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Lots of plastic has been fix with a hot soldering iron, Just my thought's.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

google it or you tube. bet it is fixable.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

HCBPH said:


> You might try something like this: Fiberglass, Plastic Repair or some other plastic solvent. Something that was soften the plastic so it could mesh together again. Having not tried this, I don't know if it will work or not, so I'm saying check it out first.


That does look interesting..👍


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

There are a bunch of YouTube videos on doing this. Watch a few, repair the tank and come back and be the expert for us.


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

http://eclecticproducts.com/seal-all.html



This is an excellent product. If you’re careful you can make an almost invisible repair. Growing up on the farm I remember fixing several gas tanks that shouldn’t have been fixed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

4getgto said:


> I'm definitely going to keep my eyes open for a used one . Going to try silicone and see if that suits me. Idk .They're around just not when you want one..👍
> Mounting a different tank would be tough the way this engine is configured. And would look a little ugly.


I would *not do* a silicone or fiberglass repair to a plastic gas tank. I know epoxy has been used but it's said over time it's possible that the gas will dissolve epoxy. Just too much chance for a failure IMHO. 








How to Repair a Plastic Gas Tank


There are 3 different methods commonly used to repair plastic fuel tanks. Continue reading our blog to learn what you can do!




www.carbibles.com




You want to make sure you do it correctly or ... Heaven forbid it's in the garage/shed when this happens.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

4getgto said:


> That does look interesting..👍


I stumbled onto this stuff when I bought my Vette. There was a number of cracks and broken parts in the dash plastic parts. It's worked out pretty good for me and I've even made some missing tabs with it. I've also used the solvent on some plastic to meld it back together on a break successfully.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Johnny G1 said:


> Lots of plastic has been fix with a hot soldering iron, Just my thought's.


this is usually known as plastic welding. it can be hit and miss and takes some practice. i have never done anything like a gas tank or something that needs to hold liquid. i have only played with it on stupid stuff that was not super important like generator filter cover. 

personally i look at it as if it happened to 1 tank it may be hard to find another tank without the same issue. another tank or plastic welding your current one may not be the prettiest thing but do looks matter if it does what it needs to?


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

There are many types of "plastic". What works for one type, may not work for another. My guess is that the tank is made out of polyethylene, so finding a product that will work on that, is essential.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Just don't fill the tank past the seam. 

You could try Ultra Black RTV gasket maker or Optimum Black Gasket Maker (supposedly more flexible). Don't know if that stuff can hold up to gasoline, though.

Maybe 3M Marine 5200 adhesive sealant?


----------

